# Plugging cocaine on the plane to Spain



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Going back home to Benidorm for a few days this weekend. As most that frequent the strip know, the quality of powder available is absolutely obismal. Their 80 euro flake is no more than 5%.

Iv heard a few people take their gear away with them. Any of you lot do this? If so how? If I plug a few grams will it show on the X-ray walk through thing? Last time I went out via Gatwick they drug swabbed my hands so a bit unsure wether to risk it or not.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Maybe you need a third party plugging service.

@Disclosure


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Agreed the quality out there is shite, pills seem better and cheaper..

You going with hand luggage only? If you're swapped you're screwed and I'm not advising it but I have walked through with a couple of bags just in my wallet and (sepprate occasion) with a bit more than 2 bags bagged up inside a little Tupperware tub full of coffee in my case..


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Know plenty of people who plug it, we did it going to Ibiza and Vegas with no issues at all


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Gatwick they drug swabbed my hands


 You sure? I'd have thought they swabbed you for explosives? They did that to my 11 year old daughter on a flight from East Midlands to Tenerife last year and properly wiped down her iPad as well.

Just stick it in your hand luggage, you'll be fine.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Know plenty of people who plug it, we did it going to Ibiza and Vegas with no issues at all


 The walk through scanners can't see in rectums then no?


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

My mate always plugs sniff when he goes abroad. Those X-ray things have never got him. Pretty sure they only see clothes deep.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Slagface said:


> The walk through scanners can't see in rectums then no?


 They never have with my mate. I was bricking it when we all had to go through them cos I knew he had sniff up his bum bum. Got through fine.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

sen said:


> They never have with my mate. I was bricking it when we all had to go through them cos I knew he had sniff up his bum bum. Got through fine.


 Right. I'm doing it lol. Wish me luck


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

The x-ray machines only see beneath clothes, wont penetrate skin.

Just don't leave the durex hanging out lol.

Personally I'd just stick to drink but..


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Slagface said:


> Right. I'm doing it lol. Wish me luck


 Good luck.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Slagface said:


> The walk through scanners can't see in rectums then no?


 No mate, just highlights weapons etc not actual internal items


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

jakes said:


> The x-ray machines only see beneath clothes, wont penetrate skin.
> 
> Just don't leave the durex hanging out lol.
> 
> Personally I'd just stick to drink but..


 Mate I go full power mess mode in beni, I'm talking no sleep no food no water just vodka cocaine exctacy and viagra Thursday to Monday. Without Charlie I'd flop after 20 hours.

Time before last I collapsed in Alicante airport on the way home ended up surrounded by medics with machines and wires and s**t lol. Thought I was a gonna but I made it through haha


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Up your arse *** :whistling:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> No mate, just highlights weapons etc not actual internal items


 f**k it gonna take half ounce of pollen aswell then haha


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Slagface said:


> f**k it gonna take half ounce of pollen aswell then haha


 Keep it well wrapped in clingfilm and maybe hairspray between layers to disguise smell


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Keep it well wrapped in clingfilm and maybe hairspray between layers to disguise smell


 Don't think anyone's gonna get their nose that close to my bum hole mate


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Slagface said:


> Don't think anyone's gonna get their nose that close to my bum hole mate


 Dogs not people


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

G-man99 said:


> Dogs not people


 I'll just say I had a joint in the morning. And punch the dog in the fu**ing face.


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

The stuff off the English lads and Eastern European doorman over there is terrible. Was one tout called Winston i think, African kid, gear was better off him, obviously not as good as you'd get over here.

Went to Portugal last year and 2 lads I was with took over a load, never actually asked how they got it through though. I assumed it was just stuck in their suitcases and checked in the hold.

Customs into Spain is shite anyway reckon you'll be alright


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Slagface said:


> f**k it gonna take half ounce of pollen aswell then haha


 f**k off

You take hash to Spain?

It grows under the fu**ing rocks over there


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Slagface said:


> Going back home to Benidorm for a few days this weekend. As most that frequent the strip know, the quality of powder available is absolutely obismal. Their 80 euro flake is no more than 5%.
> 
> Iv heard a few people take their gear away with them. Any of you lot do this? If so how? If I plug a few grams will it show on the X-ray walk through thing? Last time I went out via Gatwick they drug swabbed my hands so a bit unsure wether to risk it or not.


 The swab test is called GSR, gun shot residue, if detects any king of explosive, that's why they also swab laptops, ipads and sometimes the insides of bags. It's not a drug detection device. We used to use it at all shooting incidents and any hands with a positive reaction (usually blowback from the gun firing) had paper bags taped over them until we could get them back to the lab for better quality testing, even did it on suicide victims prior to the coroner's office picking them up.


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

Wrap a nice 1inch wide clingfilm pack of coke and stick it up the dick mate. They never look there


----------



## jakes (Jun 1, 2017)

Slagface said:


> Mate I go full power mess mode in beni, I'm talking no sleep no food no water just vodka cocaine exctacy and viagra Thursday to Monday. Without Charlie I'd flop after 20 hours.
> 
> Time before last I collapsed in Alicante airport on the way home ended up surrounded by medics with machines and wires and s**t lol. Thought I was a gonna but I made it through haha


 coke and oxycodone were a favourite of mine, it was actually the damage it done to my insides which put me on this forum.

just take care of yourself pal, try not to overdo it. I'm the king of that and it lead me nowhere good.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

UK2USA said:


> The swab test is called GSR, gun shot residue, if detects any king of explosive, that's why they also swab laptops, ipads and sometimes the insides of bags. It's not a drug detection device. We used to use it at all shooting incidents and any hands with a positive reaction (usually blowback from the gun firing) had paper bags taped over them until we could get them back to the lab for better quality testing, even did it on suicide victims prior to the coroner's office picking them up.


 ^this. All they are worried about when it comes to flights leaving the U.K is terrorism, not casual drug users with a couple of grams sniff in their pocket.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

jakes said:


> just take care of yourself pal, try not to overdo it. I'm the king of that and it lead me nowhere good.


 Did you not read his post? He's not going to take care of himself - it won't be a good hol if he's not rushed off in an ambulance at some point.

If I was a personal friend of @Slagface I'd be checking my black suit still fitted me about now :lol:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Varg said:


> Did you not read his post? He's not going to take care of himself - it won't be a good hol if he's not rushed off in an ambulance at some point.
> 
> If I was a personal friend of @Slagface he'd be hanging out of my missus about now :lol:


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Why not just pack it in a vitamin C powder box and put it in your checked-in luggage?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Goranchero said:


> Why not just pack it in a vitamin C powder box and put it in your checked-in luggage?


 a box with a little wrap of powder in it going through the scans wouldn't that be the most baitest option? There's a whole line and section to walk along where everything is checked, much higher chance of being busted surely? Whereas unless they do a cavity search, I'm safe.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Slagface said:


> a box with a little wrap of powder in it going through the scans wouldn't that be the most baitest option? There's a whole line and section to walk along where everything is checked, much higher chance of being busted surely? Whereas unless they do a cavity search, I'm safe.


 But what if it drops outta yo' slack ass?


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> But what if it drops outta yo' slack ass?


 Then ill pock ot up and pop it in my mouth and hope nobody notices


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Just do it innit fam


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

you will get through fine , if you're that bothered, make sure to wash hands and clean any thing down properly so there is no scent at all , going through airports with stuff is t as hard as people make out , its stupid but not hard


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

beanz said:


> The smart thing to do is to put it in someones hand luggage your going with and get it after your on the plane


 Surely it'd be better to get it when you're at the hotel.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

beanz said:


> The smart thing to do is to put it in someones hand luggage your going with and get it after your on the plane


 Let your mate risk arrest rather than yourself?


----------



## comfla (Feb 26, 2013)

Nominating this for post of the year


----------



## mlc2010 (Apr 2, 2012)

can you not have a good time without it?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Gavinmcl said:


> you will get through fine , if you're that bothered, make sure to wash hands and clean any thing down properly so there is no scent at all , going through airports with stuff is t as hard as people make out , its stupid but not hard


 Nearly every lads holiday I've been on, then someone has plugged. Know loads of people who also do it every time with zero issues. Really is simple


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

mlc2010 said:


> can you not have a good time without it?





mlc2010 said:


> can you not have a good time without it?





mlc2010 said:


> can you not have a good time without it?


 There's a good time and there's a tekkers good time.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

If you get caught which is unlikely just say you never knew it was in your a** and it aint yours lol


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Slagface said:


> a box with a little wrap of powder in it going through the scans wouldn't that be the most baitest option? There's a whole line and section to walk along where everything is checked, much higher chance of being busted surely? Whereas unless they do a cavity search, I'm safe.


 Checked baggage, not cabin baggage.


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

If you get cavity searched: "that's not my arse officer".


----------



## damn shame (Jan 2, 2015)

If there's a customs officer reading this he will be sending out an alert to his work colleagues telling them to be on the lookout for a guy that looks like a slag.

I foresee a cavity search (maybe that's why you posted the topic) :whistling:


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Well I ended up melting last minute and flew clean, just as fu**ing well they tore my hand luggage a new one AND they have brand new body scanners fu**ing quality lol. So picked up a ticket on the strip had last boost about 5 hours ago and some cheeky little chestnut likes to bash his gear with amphetamine! So here I am in bed looking at the ceiling waiting for the anxiety to kick in. Thanks for that you morrocan c**t. Still, pulled a hen before we even got out of Alicante airport, her and her 9 slashers are a few floors below us, foam pool party today, gonna load up and get finger blasting :thumb

View attachment IMG_0643.JPG


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Dripping lads. They absolutely dripping moist.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

Ha well. Was in beni for 18 hours, decided iv had enough left all the lads there booked a 200 fu**ing euro flight home, got to the airport to find I'd booked it for next bloody month had to then pay 110 to change the fu**ing date :lol: 75 euro taxi to airport, 80 quid taxi from Gatwick to home. Sick of drink, sick of drugs, sick of partying and being the centre of attention on the dance floor and down the town, sick of losing 2 days a week to hangovers and fu**ing my diet and draining up, sick of blowing a grand a month on the town. had enough. I'm out.

Time for a new path. So I'm going home to see my mrs where I belong.

Over and out.


----------



## Slagface (Dec 10, 2016)

I might take up cycling.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Slagface said:


> I might take up cycling.


 Cycling gear?


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Slagface said:


> Ha well. Was in beni for 18 hours, decided iv had enough left all the lads there booked a 200 fu**ing euro flight home, got to the airport to find I'd booked it for next bloody month had to then pay 110 to change the fu**ing date :lol: 75 euro taxi to airport, 80 quid taxi from Gatwick to home. Sick of drink, sick of drugs, sick of partying and being the centre of attention on the dance floor and down the town, sick of losing 2 days a week to hangovers and fu**ing my diet and draining up, sick of blowing a grand a month on the town. had enough. I'm out.
> 
> Time for a new path. So I'm going home to see my mrs where I belong.
> 
> Over and out.


 Sounds like the penny has finally dropped.....I went through the same process mate, never looked back


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Natty 'Finger Blaster' Steve has a certain ring to it!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

I've done it a few times with no issue, I think the scanners are mainly looking for metal objects rather than tiny Jimmy bags of beak. If in doubt you can just fly from a smaller airport like Leeds which doesn't have the scanners.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Slagface said:


> Ha well. Was in beni for 18 hours, decided iv had enough left all the lads there booked a 200 fu**ing euro flight home, got to the airport to find I'd booked it for next bloody month had to then pay 110 to change the fu**ing date :lol: 75 euro taxi to airport, 80 quid taxi from Gatwick to home. Sick of drink, sick of drugs, sick of partying and being the centre of attention on the dance floor and down the town, sick of losing 2 days a week to hangovers and fu**ing my diet and draining up, sick of blowing a grand a month on the town. had enough. I'm out.
> 
> Time for a new path. So I'm going home to see my mrs where I belong.
> 
> Over and out.


 Sounds like you poofed it on an epic scale


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

UK2USA said:


> The swab test is called GSR, gun shot residue, if detects any king of explosive, that's why they also swab laptops, ipads and sometimes the insides of bags. It's not a drug detection device. We used to use it at all shooting incidents and any hands with a positive reaction (usually blowback from the gun firing) had paper bags taped over them until we could get them back to the lab for better quality testing, even did it on suicide victims prior to the coroner's office picking them up.


 DNP is an explosive, would it get picked up by the tests ? Especially cause it's a nitrated explosive, similar to TNT..


----------



## Fina (Dec 26, 2004)

Who the f**k would want to take DNP on vacation?!


----------



## UK2USA (Jan 30, 2016)

Tomahawk said:


> DNP is an explosive, would it get picked up by the tests ? Especially cause it's a nitrated explosive, similar to TNT..


 I would think it's likely mate. When I was still working a bunch of us got on a plane, at check-in one of the guys got his carry-on swabbed and it was positive, he was using a bag he had used at the range for eyewear and ear protection and it had residue on it, even when we identified ourselves and badged the guys he still got pulled out of line and treated to a special search.


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

Fina said:


> Who the f**k would want to take DNP on vacation?!


 If you've ever had it in your bag you have DNP residue all over the place


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

UK2USA said:


> even when we identified ourselves and badged the guys he still got pulled out of line and treated to a special search.


 Sounds good to me.


----------

